# Baby Buffalo VS Lions VS Alligators



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Saw this a few years ago and it still amazes me.






Karl


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

Karl,

Nice twist on the usual outcome, I also find it amazing.

Terry.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Awwww the poor little puddy cats went hungry :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


p.s. hate to be picky Karl but your title is not quite correct. Alligators live in Florida, that was a Crocodile :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Trevor


----------

